# butler preble county ,ohio



## yorkie

Is anyone finding any in these ohio counties


----------



## joeandjulie

I'll let you know if we find any morels this year


----------



## joeandjulie

a neighbor found "a few small ones (morels) yesterday about 5 miles N of Eaton...woods on a south facing slope. They felt that the soil was still a little cool.


----------



## Pendog66

I have been hammering them in preble. Over 500 so far this year


----------



## Sagefolk

Pendog66 said:


> I have been hammering them in preble. Over 500 so far this year


Wow! Where is a good place for a beginner to hunt?


----------



## joeandjulie

Found 6 today in open grass north of eaton today. 1/2#. Pretty open area with a white birch, a red birch and water willow about 100' feet away.


----------



## Never-Ending Journey

We've been searching on the southern border of Preble where it meets Butler and Montgomery and haven't seen anything yet but pecker heads. The last few days of sun I'm hoping will be the boost our area needs.


----------



## Denlinger326

Found a nice bunch that past 2 weekends around the Montgomery / preble county areas. They are up!!


----------

